

What's the Most Interesting Thing About You? - zach
http://zachbaker.com/whats-the-most-interesting-thing-about-you

======
x0ner
I once was asked the following by a manager - "Name a skill or trait you feel
is strong, but not everyone notices". My gut response was to provide the
simple answer of nothing. If a trait/skill was strong then others would notice
it. If they did not, well, maybe it wasn't so strong.

I was later explained that people who answer that question with a trait/skill
tend to lack the strong characteristics they think people don't notice. I
don't think I will ever forget that question and I wonder if this one can fall
into a similar category? Rambling thoughts at 12:51pm. If it sounds
ridiculous, I blame the large lunch.

